# Protoboard



## mroe- (Jul 30, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y relativamente nuevo en el tema de la electronica. Tengo conocimientos de teoria de electroestatica, circuitos electricos y magnetismo de una manera básica y una leve idea de el armado de circuitos. Me gustaria empezar a armar mas circuitos, experimentar mas y investigando vi las protoboards. Me interesa saber lo que piensan acerca de estas,  el precio que rondan aproximadamente y si realmente es bueno tenerla y que tamaño es suficiente como para empezar. 

Saludos!


----------



## Gabf (Jul 30, 2007)

Sabes como estan unidas las conexiones de un proto? En caso que no fijate con un tester y te vas a dar cuenta como usarlo facil

El precio va segun el tamaño... no te recomiendo el mas chico de todos si no uno intermedio ... costara alrededor de los 15 pesos argentinos... Saludos Gabf


----------



## mroe- (Jul 30, 2007)

hola Gabf, si no me equivoco el proto tiene muchos orificios metalicos con contactos de presión en el los cuales pones los componentes que quieras para tu circuito. Otro tema para saber seria la alimentación de la proto, igual creo que cuando la compre me voy a sacar las dudas.  

Muchas gracias

Mroe-


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 30, 2007)

mire es muy facil la mayoria de las proto trabjan igual 

y la alimentacion es la que tu quiers pues yo he ensayado hasta con 220 y no ha pasado nada pues no directamen con un relee


----------



## mroe- (Jul 30, 2007)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios! Mañana seguramente ya voy a tener mi protoboard junto a mi.

Saludos!

mroe-


----------



## tesorex (Ago 14, 2007)

Si necesitas un protoboard, para armar tus circuitos, te aconsejo que te compres el simple(ese te bastara y sobrara). por que tambien hay doble y triple, el precio es variable depende de cada pais, en el mio cuesta arededor de 6 Dolares.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 15, 2007)

Te recomiendo este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/

Saludos.


----------



## mroe- (Ago 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos los que aportaron en este tema, hoy ya estoy montando mis circuitos en la proto.

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## ChaD (Ago 24, 2007)

Bueno, el precio ya lo dijeron por ahi. Veo que ya lo compraste, podes ver que al costado tiene unas muescas, con esas podes enganchar otras breadboards (o protoboards es igual). La tension que utilices nunca es problema, el problema siempre viene por el lado de la corriente. Personalmente no le pondria mas de 1A aprox. Es para electronica no para instalaciones electricas, jaja. 

Vos fijate que por algo los agujeros tienen el tamaño que tienen. Por ejemplo, no vas a poder meter un diodo que soporte 8A ya que sus patas son mas gruesas para "bancar" esa corriente. Yo no intentaria usarlo ahi, por ejemplo, soldando un cable a las patas......

Por otro lado, no te confies demasiado en estas proto, ya que suelen meter bastante ruido en tu circuito


----------



## JOSIAN (Feb 6, 2010)

para trabajar con el protoboard se puede utilizar cable de ocho pares de los utilizados para el internet  cortado a la medida de la conexion a realizar


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cualquier cable unifilar sirve, cable telefónico, de red, etc. El protoboard esta bueno más que nada para digitales y algo de analógicas pero no de muy alta frecuencia ya que tiene muchas capacidades internas que te hacen desastre en los circuitos de RF. Igual yo hice cientos de circuitos (no de rf) y no tuve problema. La llegue a probar hasta 3.5Mhz y no hubo drama.

Saludos.


----------

